

Would an American Jury Even Convict Edward Snowden? - j_baker
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2013/07/would-an-american-jury-even-convict-edward-snowden/277830/

======
DamnYuppie
That point is moot as if they bring him back he will never see a public trail.

~~~
etler
I am honestly concerned that he'd be put away on some terrorism type charge
and tortured.

